# Arilyn-Miley Rebekah 03/31/08



## mommy2raven

Hey all sorry haven't been on in a while well.......

I had Arilyn-Miley Rebekah on the 31st of March at 3.45pm. She was 7lbs 4oz and was 16 inches long. Raven is loving her lil sister I'll post pics when I get home shes beautiful im on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

https://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj245/mommy2raven/Arilyn1spic.jpg


----------



## elles28

Congrats looking forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## bigbelly2

fantastic news

congrats

h x


----------



## nikky0907

Congrats on the little girl!


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations! Cant wait to see the pics!!

xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## goldlion

Congratulations! I love her name.. can't wait to see photos.

Hope you all are doing well


----------



## sarah29

Congratulations x


----------



## Samo

congratulations on a healthy baby girl :)


----------



## Jenny

I was JUST thinking of you Bailey! :hugs:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v213/OompaLoompa/congrats6.gif
I absolutely love the name you chose for her! :cloud9:

Edit: She's gorgeous hon! look at those cheeks :D


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulation xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Big congrats! xXx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats babe, I'm soo happy for you x


----------



## xarlenex

Aw shes beautiful, congrats!


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!


----------



## NeyNey

Ohhh gawwwd she's so adorable!

Congratulations


----------



## miel

congrats!! She looks so peaceful :) really a little angel:)


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats lovely xxx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni xxx


----------



## xCherylx

Congratulations she is so cute :)


----------



## Jenelle

Awwww Congratulations!! She is soooo adorable!! Love the name.


----------



## ElliesMum

Congratulations on the birth of your little girl. What a lovely name. :hugs:


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your daughter. Aww she is so precious! x


----------



## Serene123

Aww! Congratulations


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
Wow what a lot of girlies being born!

Huge Congratulations - She is adorable!


----------



## mama2connor

Congrats, she's beautiful.


----------



## maybebaby

Awww congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun a beautiful baby x


----------



## xjade_edenx

awwwwwww she is beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

*https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif*


----------



## missjess

Congrats she's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Newt

congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Maria+Cookie

awwww shes really pretty i cant wait till u put up more pics =D


----------



## chindora

I hope all is well with your little Arilyn! I have an Arilyn Caillean who was born on 05/04/2000 and she will be happy to know there is another little girl who shares the same first name. Where did you get her name from? We had read a book and liked the name and the character, and then after our Arilyn was born we found the name in a different book as well.


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------

